# Old Discwasher D4 solution: Any issues?



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm wanting to transfer some vinyl to CD, so I dragged my old Discwasher kit out of the closet this morning. I must admit though, I'm a bit worried about using it. IIR I bought a large refill bottle of Discwasher's D4 solution, and the little I have left I'm sure is over 20 years old.

So - just wondering, does anybody know: Does this stuff have a shelf life? Is it safe to use? I'd hate to put it on my records and have them melt because it has turned to acetone or something! :scared:

If mine is too old to use, what are my prospects of finding some good stuff to replace it? I saw an eBay auction this morning of someone selling some "RCA Discwasher D4" fluid. I hadn't heard that RCA had bought out Discwasher, so it's obviously newer than what I have, but how would I know how old this one is?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It looks like it's still being manufactured. Refills are $4.

http://www.needledoctor.com/Discwasher-D4-Kit


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. I think I'll play it safe and order a new one...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I'm wanting to transfer some vinyl to CD, so I dragged my old Discwasher kit out of the closet this morning. I must admit though, I'm a bit worried about using it. IIR I bought a large refill bottle of Discwasher's D4 solution, and the little I have left I'm sure is over 20 years old.
> 
> So - just wondering, does anybody know: Does this stuff have a shelf life? Is it safe to use? I'd hate to put it on my records and have them melt because it has turned to acetone or something! :scared:
> 
> ...


Here's some info:
http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-32772.html

I also have a big bottle of D4 at home. If I remember correctly, it was around $20 bucks. I knew the owner of the stereo store and he sold it to me for five bucks. It gave an idea of the markup stores could charge.

Discwasher was pretty much it back in the day, but there many new, more sophisticated products available. Personally, I use VWR Labtone in distilled water. See:
http://home.earthlink.net/~gnordenstam/RecordCollection/Cleaning.htm

The most amazing difference I've found was when I built an RCM based on the VPI machine. I bought the wand assembly ($69) (see http://www.elusivedisc.com/prodinfo.asp?number=HW-3015). I then bought some plastic tube stock, velvet ribbon, Borden "Dots" double stick adhesive and made my own tubes. I used a dremel on a stand to cut the slots. It costs about a buck a tube.

The plinth is made of 2'x2' oak veneer plywood ($10). I took the platter from a junk Sony TT (free). I bought an ice cream maker from Goodwill ($6) and glued the plasic churn top to the bottom of the platter, cut a hole in the plywood and screwed the motor to the bottom. I mounted the VPI tube assembly to the plinth, then mounted a mason jar to a hobby box and mounted underneath, like the suction machines used in hospitals. I bought a vacuum from GW ($6) and stuck the hose in the side of the hobby box. 

For around $100 I have a record cleaning machine that works as well as the VPI. It even has some advantages. The plinth is plywood with 4 coats of epoxy varnish, unlike the VPI with MDF that gets wet and crumbles. I can clean all day long without the motor overheating, which seems to be a problem with the VPI. The downside is my wife craves ice cream every time I clean records!

If you've never heard a record cleaned with a RCM, you'll be astounded. My thrift shop/yard sale records clean to at least two grades better. It doesn't take salvaging many 49 cent records to make back the investment.

Doug


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I'm wanting to transfer some vinyl to CD, so I dragged my old Discwasher kit out of the closet this morning. I must admit though, I'm a bit worried about using it. IIR I bought a large refill bottle of Discwasher's D4 solution, and the little I have left I'm sure is over 20 years old.
> 
> So - just wondering, does anybody know: Does this stuff have a shelf life? Is it safe to use? I'd hate to put it on my records and have them melt because it has turned to acetone or something! :scared:
> 
> ...


Wayne, I've got a bottle of D4 even older than yours, and I still use it from time to time. No problems yet!:bigsmile:


----------

